# The *NEW* WTT Weight Loss and Fitness Thread



## Gunnhilde

Hi! :bodyb:

Since so many ladies come and go I thought I would start a new one of these to keep us all motivated and accountable.

If you feel like sharing a little bit about your goals/progress and then adding in updates or checking in - that would be great!

So,

What is your starting weight? Goal weight?

What are your fitness goals and current workout regime?


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Hi! :) 

Starting weight: 200lbs 
Goal weight: 160lbs

Fitness goals and current workout regime: By the new year, I hope to be 160 or as close as I can get before I go in for surgery. I briskly walk for 15 minutes everyday around my apartment complex. I workout to an ABs workout video on cable tv, do leg lifts, planks, use no more than 10lb weights, squats. I'm working out 5 days a week and have lost 7 pounds so far. Still trying to get the hang of my fitness pal..

Would love to hear from others to see what exercises they do, I like and look for new ideas to keep motivated. :)


----------



## Gunnhilde

For me - I was 189 lb (86 kg) last May. I'm currently 167lb (75,7 kg). That is lower than my weight when I conceived DD!

My goal weight before TTC #2 is 145 lb (65,8 kg). 

I currently work out 7 days a week, usually about an hour a day. I either go to the gym and pump the iron :bodyb:, walk, belly dance, do P90X, or bicycle with a pull behind trailer.

I try to keep my calories low but usually I fail. :haha:

OH is losing too! He was 305 lb (138 kg) in January and is down to 126 kg (277 lb) now. He's promised to be down to 123 kg (271 lb) by September 7 and 116 kg (255 lb and BMI of 29 which puts him into just overweight) by Christmas, otherwise we're not TTC. Then we'll be working on getting him down near 99 kg (218 lb and BMI of 24 which is normal) by May, although I think it would look ridiculously too thin on him. We'll see.


----------



## brenn09

Starting weight: 135-138 (February), 129-132 now depending on scale, last weighed about a month ago though. 
Goal weight: I was happiest at 125-ish, so that's my goal!

Fitness goal: better/stronger core, tighten/tone all over

Fitness regime: a daily core routine, a daily weight lifting routine (I alternate these two), and a long workout on my PS3 usually 4 times per week but since I'm on break I'm doing it daily until school starts back late August. I'm watching my caloric intake and eating tons more fruits and veggies, avoiding sweets/empty calories, plenty of nuts, raisins, and water, no caffeine! 

I think that's it! What a great thread!! I just started using weights to workout, a couple of days ago and I'm only at 3lbs :haha: I love seeing improvements in my body!!


----------



## Try Rocking

Well I'm not ready to say my starting weight or weight but I would like to lose another 70lbs, I'm hoping to do so by May/June of next year and then I want to work on strength training. Not that I want to be a body builder, but I do want to be healthy and fit. 

I am on WW (have been since November 20th, 2011) and I am currently doing the Couch to 5k program and walking.


----------



## sausages

Oooh what a good thread! I am seriously annoyed with my lack of discipline when it comes to weight loss. And i really need to loose some of it before we TTC again!!!

I weigh 142lbs now and would like to weigh 125lbs. 

I don't have a workout routine and that is the problem. I try to walk a often as i can, but find it really hard to plan any other exercise around the kids. I am not working at the minute, so when they are in nursery or in bed i spend m time looking for work and making my business plan. I am always full of excuses!!

Not so bad if i didn't also stuff my face with sweets and chocolate every day. I can quit smoking from 30 fags a day, but i can't stop eating sh1t?! What's all that about?!?!?!

It gets me down. :(


----------



## Mummy Bean

ooh good one for some support as keeping the motivation going is tough...

well i was 190lb 8 weeks post birth, have lost 8lb so now 182lb 
ideal weight 160lb

have joined local gym and am doing general training twice a week, a 'legs,bum and tums' class and hopefully going to start spinning next month. 

trying to stop snacking and sticking to 3 meals a day.

have to say the hardest part is finding the time...having ppl to watch LO for an hour or so...whilst i go to the gym.


----------



## mindyb85

Wonderfrl thread! After three years.of ntnp/ttc, total of seven rounds of clomid, and a few chemical pregnancies with pcos it just became too much. I dont ovulate on my own and have very irregular periods without medication. About four years ago I was 270 lbs and lost 75 bringing me to my fittest ever at 195. Then i got married and now back at 231 but started working out two days ago and want to at least break under 200lbs before we start doing anything for a baby. I also remembered that when I was working out and fit j was having pretty much regular periods so maybe if i can lose the weight a miracle will happen and we will get pregnant naturally. Until then I'm so done charting and taking pills etc. I also think it will be much better if I'm pregnant and healthier. Good luck to all you ladies and hopefully soon we will all start for and get our beautiful baby!


----------



## Mimi85

Hey everyone! Awesome thread! 

Recently came back on BnB after a few months of depression so starting strong in all aspects of my life including fitness!

I was 142lbs last winter and I am now at 130lbs. I have lost 2 pant sizes as well. My goal weight is 125. ( I am 5'6)

I workout 6 times a week with a hybrid workout out plan to Chalean Extreme (weight lifting) and Turbo Fire (cardio, core, abs) 

I do an hour to 1.5 hours per day. 

For me, the hardest part is eating cause I love to eat!  But I have changed the way I eat so now I eat 5-6 small meals per day and log everything into my fitness pal. I eat pasta only once a week, cut down my carbs and I try to avoid deserts. 

Good luck everyone on reaching your goals, with a bit of determination, we can do it!


----------



## Snuffles

My current weight is 212:blush: and I would like to get down to 180 pounds and maybe go down more from there. A year ago I started at 248 pounds so I've dropped some weight since then.

I don't really do actual workouts:blush: but I at least try to get some exercise by going up and down the stairs many times a day.

Can any of you ladies perhaps recommend some workouts for me to try. I can't really do standard work out videos and stuff because it becomes very boring for me. Any suggestions will be appreciated:flower:


----------



## Gunnhilde

I'm down to 166,4 lb today! I can't remember the last time I saw that number, oh wait, yes I can! January 2008. :happydance:

@Snuffles - It might sound silly but walking is like fat burning gold. It is easy to do, free, and you'll burn some calories.

I've also found bicycling to be a pretty good burn. :thumbup:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:thumbup: on the weight loss, Snuffles! I second walking, in late 2009/2010 I had totally given up on losing weight because it just wasn't happening. I stalled at 225 and decided not to bother weighing myself anymore. I felt hopeless. Then I started walking kids to school and after a while, decided to take it bit further and stayed out longer, walking around the neighborhood. I braved the scale after about 2 months, so Jan 2011 I discovered 10 pounds lost! 

Gunn~ Awesome!!! You'll reach your goal in no time! 

AFM~ No checking the scale for me until Friday..


----------



## RoryandKirby

Weight loss... I could do with some of that XD

Currently around 142/143lbs (I weigh myself daily but take an average; I'm somewhere in there) and I'm not really sure what my goal weight is... whenever I'm happy. 110-120lbs? I definitely wouldn't go any lower than 110lbs; I'd be slightly underweight if I did go much lower. But I don't have a large frame so at 110lbs I'd still be perfectly healthy.

I haven't been exercising for a while as I moved house and I was ill and blah blah blah... but I'm now healthier, in my new house, and I even quit smoking! So I'm going to be doing the following:

- *DDR* - the original dance videogame! It's so amazing for cardio and leg toning, and so fun! And free, and you can do it in the privacy of your own home, so even if I'm feeling embarrassed and don't want to exercise in public I can still do this. I need to get hold of another TV for this but I'll just get a little cheap one for now so that I can at least do my DDR in the meantime. Preferably daily, but at least 5 times a week; 30-120mins depending on how much I can handle. I haven't worked out properly in a while so I'm going to start small, but I know I have it in me to go for hours.

- *pole* - now please don't judge lol but this is also a lot of fun to do! I have my own pole so I also don't need to go anywhere to do this, nobody needs to see me do it, and it's awesome for toning. It'll also help when I get to making babies ;) lol but for now I just want to focus on getting my grace back while I'm on the pole. I don't know how often I'll do this... it depends on when I have time. At least twice a week.

- *contortion* - which is basically yoga but more flexible. I love it! I'm quite naturally flexible but again, I've been letting myself go. Now that I've quit smoking I should see even more progress than last time I did contortion. This isn't exactly intense cardio, but it keeps muscles in good shape, and it's definitely better than sitting around doing nothing. Plus I feel healthier when I do contortion... more motivation to do other kinds of exercise! I'll be doing this daily.

- *Running* - running is my downfall... for all my love of 3hr DDR marathons and insane contortion and poledance, I've always struggled to run <D this is something else that should be a little easier now that I've quit smoking though. I also discovered somewhere fairly nearby where I'd like to run. So I think I'll try to lose a little bit of weight through DDR first so that I don't feel so self-conscious and then think about running. This is sort of secondary though. 

- *Misc toning* - most of my toning will happen with the other exercises (DDR works legs and butt, pole and contortion work arms, shoulders and torso in general) but I might throw in a few extras like some situps, pushups, perhaps light weights or something like that. But it won't be much. I like to enjoy my workouts XD so I think just a few situps and pushups daily, with my contortion so that everything gets stretched out.

So I'll be doing some exercise every day, and that's the main plan. I have a history of eating disorders so I'm going to try not to think about the food too much; plus I know from past experience that if I exercise enough I can lose weight whatever I eat!


----------



## CanadaMom

Great thread! 
my current weight: 169 lbs (last time I checked which was several weeks ago)
my goal weight:149 lbs

my fitness goals: my goal is to exercise 4 times a week and to get back into running
my food goal: I need to start eating more fruits and vegetables. I am the worlds most unhealthy vegetarian - I load up on carbs and junk like chips and ice cream! need to change that habit


----------



## Snuffles

RoryandKirby- You'll have to let me know how the pole works out. I'd love to try that :D


----------



## BlondeShorty

Current weight-154.5 lbs (yay!! I was around 180 4 months ago before I had DS!)
Target weight- I was 130 lbs before I had my son so I'd love to get there. Ideally, I'd love to actually get down to around 105-110 lbs well actually 115lbs but telling myself 110 means that I won't feel bad if I "settle" at 115 :haha:

Fitness goals-
I'm trying to get back into exercising. Due to the heat wave we've been having I've had a hard time wanting to do anything and have been sick which hasn't helped.I basically want my motivation back. I used to go hiking/scrambling but don't do that now because it's too hard to plan that while keeping DS in consideration. Maybe when he's a bit older I'll be more comfortable leaving him with DH on the weekends and going with a friend of mine. 

What I have been doing when I've had the energy is
I usually go running every other day. Then the other days I hop online or use an app on my phone and type in a body part to target so I get different workout routines. Mainly I'm targeting my core but I try something different each day. I have resistance bands and 5lb weights that I lift. .. I'm asking DH to get me an exercise ball for my birthday but not holding my breath as he doesn't think I need it. :haha: So I'll probably buy one for myself within a month or two.
I take the weekends off as I tend to push myself very hard on all the other days and I fear I'd burn out otherwise. Currently I'm targeting my butt/thighs and core more than anything. Once I lose a few inches around my middle I'll be mixing it up a bit more and my routine will be a bit more varied for other body parts/muscle groups.

Food Goal- Part of my problem is I can fixate and obsess over things. I was bordering on anorexia when I was about 16 or so and was down to a size zero!! So I don't really calorie count but instead watch the quality of what I'm eating. (my favorite snack right now is celery sticks)

I eat more whole grain, have tried to cut down white bread to a minimum and eat more chicken than other meats. As I run I don't worry about carbs too much but have been cutting back a bit over the past bit since I haven't been running in over three weeks. Once I'm back into a routine of running every other day I'll be more ok with eating more often. I also try to eat any of the crappy fattening stuff at the beginning of the day so I have all day to burn it off. I'm trying to keep in this habit while still reminding myself that it's ok to eat and it's ok to "cheat" on occasion. Friday or Saturday is usually cheat day at my house. 

.. Actually I have a question if anyone has any advice.. I had hypothyroidism that apparently leveled off so I'm no longer on meds but find it much harder to lose weight as a result. Has anyone else experienced this or found any foods that were harder on them as a result of this? Just curious


----------



## RoryandKirby

Snuffles - check out studioveena.com, you have to pay for the instructional videos but the forum is free and you can see what people are saying about it. The general consensus is that it's a lot of fun as long as you can get past the initial idea of it being something for seedy strippers XD


----------



## brenn09

Snuffles- OH has a PS3 and I use the EA Active workout set. If you have a game system, like Wii or PS3, you should look into the EA Active thing. It's cheap, $25 max and has monitors, a resistance band and the game itself, which has programs, extra workouts, or generates workouts based on what you want to do that day. I LOVE mine, I get to workout however hard or easy I need to that day, plus with the monitors on your arms and legs, the game won't let you cheat and no one ever needs to see me do it! I hate working out in public :blush:

Roryandkirby- I think the pole sounds fun! 

I'm feeling even more sore today than yesterday, and I only did my little core routine yesterday! I probably wont' be doing a really intense workout today, my arms feel like they're going to fall off :haha:


----------



## Snuffles

Thanks brenn, I'll have to check that out :thumbup:

So apparently I've magically lost 3 pounds :happydance:


----------



## mindyb85

Hello ladies,
Day 5 of my diet and exercise craziness. 
I already feel better about myself and don't feel quite as flabby :haha:
Today was my 4th day working out about 35 minutes on the eliptical and then a little strength training. I've been limiting calories to 1500 or less a day. Got to keep it up!!!!


----------



## angiepie

Well, I think I'm about or just under 80kgs. Which isn't toooo bad, but still overweight and it's really negatively affecting my PCOS and insulin resistance, so I want to lose it all before TTC as I am worried I'll have probs conceiving. Anyway, I need to lose A LOT! I just double checked the BMI calculator and my healthy weight range for my height is 50-65kg. Now, this is kinda BS as I looked it up for my current weight/height and I fall into the 'obese' category and I only look slightly overweight! The problem is that all the weight is in my boobs and my midsection, the problem area for PCOS. So the rest of my body looks okay but not my stomach. :( Anywho, I'm rambling. The BMI calculator has a lot of flaws in it and I'm trying to follow a healthy lifestyle plan instead.

I'd love to get down to 65kgs. I'd be happy with that. Anything extra is just a bonus but I really don't think I'll ever be skinny. I have a Mediterranean body and I just don't think it's possible, I've always been curvy even when I weighed 62kilos in high school!! I don't really weigh myself ever, but try to live a lifestyle of wellness (eating organically, no sugar, lots of sunshine, no chemicals etc) and that really helps and I'm more concerned about how I feel than how I look. Also, I'm just wanting to be fit, so that I can walk up a hill without getting puffed out and embarrassed!

That said, I don't believe in gyms or anything, but I've been jogging/power walking 30 mins a day the last few weeks. I'd love to do yoga as well, but I'm a tight ass and dunno if I'll be willing to fork out. I believe exercise should be free. I've been trying to get more incidental exercise, too. EG walking places rather than getting the bus and taking the stairs more often.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Checking in: 199lbs now. Starting Sunday I'm going to increase my walking time.


----------



## Mummy Bean

Argh i really seem to have a hit a wall...so early on. In my first 3 weeks of really going for it i lost nearly 8lb...but now i am stuck on the same weight...grr! 

why does unhealthy food have to taste soo damn good....i started the week really good, eating special K for brekki, a salad for lunch and lean meat and potatoes for 4 days then i had a pizza, followed by a macdonalds...FAIL!


----------



## CanadaMom

arrrrrrrgghhh! so this morning I got on the scale after a few weeks of not weighing myself and oh my goodness - I am 173 lbs! not 169 like I was a few weeks ago. I can't believe I've gained 4 pounds. Well, okay, yes I can believe it since I've been doing zero exercise and using breastfeeding as an excuse to eat everything in sight. Okay time to get serious. If I plan to be at my goal weight by the time I start TTC then that means I need to lose 2 pounds a month which seems pretty manageable. My husband and I have committed to not eating any takeout until our anniversary at the end of october, so that should help with the weight loss as well as saving some money :)


----------



## CanadaMom

Mummy Bean said:


> Argh i really seem to have a hit a wall...so early on. In my first 3 weeks of really going for it i lost nearly 8lb...but now i am stuck on the same weight...grr!
> 
> why does unhealthy food have to taste soo damn good....i started the week really good, eating special K for brekki, a salad for lunch and lean meat and potatoes for 4 days then i had a pizza, followed by a macdonalds...FAIL!

8 lbs in 3 weeks is awesome!!! and it sounds like you are eating healthy most of the time, so you should be proud! :thumbup:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

^^^^^ Agreed! :)


----------



## Snuffles

Well last night I had OH get me Arby's:blush: Yet despite eating that, I've dropped another pound :D


----------



## angiepie

This week I've been kinda sad and that always means I don't feel up to cooking dinner...which means OH gets take-out. :dohh: Last night we had pizza and due to having to rush to his soccer game we bought lunch from the bread shop and ate these gross ham and cheese things, but I explained to him all the bits on it that are unhealthy (pretty much 100%) and he said we'll try not to go there anymore. :D Anyway, we ate A LOT of take away lunches this week. And OH did the shop this week so he didn't buy much healthy stuff. :( Hoping I'll do better this week coz I'm going with him to the supermarket. :D

As for exercise, I think I've exercised every day the last week! So I'm pretty proud of myself. I haven't even had to force myself; I've wanted to do it. I just think 'this is for my future baby'. :)


----------



## angiepie

Mummy Bean said:


> Argh i really seem to have a hit a wall...so early on. In my first 3 weeks of really going for it i lost nearly 8lb...but now i am stuck on the same weight...grr!
> 
> why does unhealthy food have to taste soo damn good....i started the week really good, eating special K for brekki, a salad for lunch and lean meat and potatoes for 4 days then i had a pizza, followed by a macdonalds...FAIL!

I agree, that is GREAT! Jealous! :D


----------



## BlondeShorty

Mixed feelings today.

Have been doing well with my progress and am noticing a steady decline on the weight scale, or else a number that stays the same instead of rising :haha:
Only need to lose about 4lbs a month until TTC date, so that makes me happy too.. seems more manageable than looking at needing to lose around 40-45lbs by July next year. (same number, but 4lbs/month just seems smaller hehe)

However, got sick today and am thinking I may need to take it easy for a week or so.
.. Am just hoping I'll be able to find my motivation to get back into this once feeling better.. DH isn't very active (he's on his feet all day at work running around and plays baseball once a week ..) so he's not always the best motivator. .. He does try though!!
He's better for bringing home snack foods and telling me "just one bite" "won't hurt", etc. or reminding me I can eat junky food on occasion (he knows I was bordering on becoming anorexic years ago, so I think he fears that I'll obsess too much and go back down that path) but doesn't realize how often he's offering me these crappy foods or that he's tempting me on a regular basis and if I gave in each time, I would be gaining weight again! :haha:

Blah.. will have to continue on with my routine come next week I guess. Or.. maybe I'll start next Monday which also happens to be my birthday :D


----------



## RoryandKirby

I haven't started my DDR yet... been doing bits of contortion but DDR has to wait until I can get my new TV upstairs. I've actually already pulled a muscle in my arm from carrying it to the car <D lol I guess that'll have to wait. Just trying not to gain too much for now...


----------



## butterflybuba

We're not WWT until I've lost weight/ become fitter.. but I am trying to become fitter! 
Before weight: 9stone 4 (130lbs)
Current weight: 8stone 6/7 (118lbs)
Goal weight: 8stone (112lbs) 
I am only 5'1" so I think this would be my ideal weight! :) 

I'm also doing a 30 minute run every second day!


----------



## Mummy Bean

Cheers ladies...just seems something always comes up which ends in me not going to the gym...like i caught another stinking cold...then AF due tomorro...and it only my second one in over a year and already in pain.

Just really need to fit back into my work gear before october...other wise it one expensive shoping trip.

But on the up note i did attempt to take both bab and dog for a walk...was tricky but managed it.


----------



## Snuffles

Well I now weigh 206:happydance:


----------



## brenn09

I didn't work out all weekend and it was killer when I started back up today!! I really shouldn't take more than a day off, but I took off three (Fri-Sun) and I really didn't want to get up and do it but I made myself! I just keep reminding myself I feel better now than I probably will during my first trimester so if I have any hope of working out then, I have to do it now!!


----------



## Gunnhilde

Snuffles said:


> Well I now weigh 206:happydance:

Congrats!

I've plateaued again. :cry:

I've got to work it out harder at the gym tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## Snuffles

Don't worry Gunnhilde, you'll get to your goal:thumbup:


----------



## CanadaMom

I finally exercised tonight :happydance: I did a Jillian Michaels dvd and i found it really challenging. but it felt super good to sweat! now i just need to do it consistently...


----------



## Pinkorblue11

CanadaMom said:


> I finally exercised tonight :happydance: I did a Jillian Michaels dvd and i found it really challenging. but it felt super good to sweat! now i just need to do it consistently...

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## angiepie

Someone commented today that I've lost weight. :smug: I'll have to dig out the scales in a few weeks times to see just how much. :D

ETA: I've been going great with my exercise regime. Still sticking to 30 mins a day walking/jogging or some other kind of alternative. IE yesterday I didn't go for a run but I power walked 20 mins from work to the train station the loooong way instead of getting the bus. :D


----------



## Mummy Bean

Hows the weight loss going everyone?

I have been real bad with going to the gym as had my visit from aunt flow but have been really watching what i eat and going for walks and have managed to loose a few more lbs. 

so now 178lb - only 10 to go to hit my first mile stone and 24lb to go in total!


----------



## angiepie

People are saying I've lost weight! :thumbup:

I haven't been for a run in a week. :blush: BUT I've had plenty of incidental exercise and yesterday DF and I went on an intense 1 hour bush walk before he proposed. :D And now that is my excuse. I'm too excited about being engaged to exercise atm. That's okay, I'm not being hard on myself. I'm just enjoying 'us' time and I'm sure I'll get back to it soon. Still eating mostly healthily. :)

Keep up the great work, Mummy Bean!! :happydance:


----------



## Gunnhilde

:blush: I haven't exercised in a week because my legs and backs cramped up to high heaven.

No weight gain, no weight loss. :nope:


----------



## Mimi85

Doing ok with exercise but not eating the best right now :blush: I have been in trainging sessions for work where they order the food and it's not always the best! Next week will be better hopefully!


----------



## wellsk

Can I join in here? I'm not trying to lose any weight...but I am trying to improve my exercise regime.
Yesterday I went out for a run and managed about 2 and a half miles. I have run regularly in the past, but struggling to get back into it now! :dohh:

My idea of trying to get healthy while WTT, TTC and staying fit during pregnancy is to run three times a week for around 30 mins each time. Along with 30 mins of Yoga/Aerobics on the other days. Does this sound good to people?

Oh, I didn't read the first page so I'm editing this to add weight and stuff, I weigh 112 pounds and I'm 5 foot 4. But would like to stay this weight :thumbup:


----------



## Mummy Bean

Gunhilde - you have enough bagage to carry around so im sure you can be forgiven for not excercising. 

Angiepie- i think getting engaged is a good reason to not bother going to the gym!

Wellsk - that pretty epic....keep up the good work. I can work out but i cannot run - imagine phoebie from Friends stlye...it horrific! so i just walk fast. 

if you want to keep up something you can do whilst preg i deff suggest Yoga - as stretches out the body and meant to help prevent SPG which a killer. also water aerobics as keeps you fit but low impact so again you can do in pregnancy!


----------



## mindyb85

Hi ladies! Keep up the good work! I am on day 18 of my new diet and exercise routine. I've lost a total of 5 lbs so far in the last 18 days and 17 total since February. I eat 1500 calories a day and done some sort of exercise everyday. I'm doing my first ever 5k tomorrow so wish me luck. Also I have pcos but i think i may have actually ovulated on my own the other day!!! That would be a miracle


----------



## wellsk

Thanks mummy bean! :hugs: the way I've been taught to run is to go out for 30 minutes at a time. And just run as long as you can, then walk a bit, run again and just keep taking it in turns. I go with DH who is a long distance runner and he's an extremely hard task master! I'm hoping to be able to jog lightly during pregnancy because as long ad you're healthy and keep your heart rate low then it's supposed to be really good :)

Yesterday I did the 2 and a half miles, then today I've done 20 minutes of yoga and 15 minutes of aerobics. Then tomorrow I'm supposed to be doing 3.2 miles (5K) because I made DH go clothes shopping :haha:


----------



## Snuffles

I seem to be stuck at 204 now:growlmad:


----------



## mindyb85

226.2 this morning!!! Woohoo! I haven't been this weight in a while! I ran/jogged/walked my 5k in 48 minutes! Feeling great but a little worried since I sprained my ankle yesterday. Its not too bad tho dh took care of me


----------



## penguins

Hi ladies! I was hoping I can join this thread. I'm not looking to lose weight as much as I am to get healthy. I'm currently 135 pounds at 5 ft 7 inches, but I am far from fit. I'm just lucky to have a good metabolism. I started the gym around 3 weeks ago and go about 4 times a week doing cardio for 30 minutes and then some light weights. I had never been to the gym before this so I am finding it exhausting but rewarding at the same time. I'm also trying to eat better..more fruits and veggies and healthier meals. I'd love to have a group of girls to help keep me on track and check in with in order to reduce the chance of slip ups!


----------



## Mummy Bean

Mindy- go you!

Penguins - hey welcome to BNB. feel free to joinin. 

have to say this hot weather makes it easier not to eat rubbish...as a salad is quite nice.


----------



## Gunnhilde

:hi:

I am back on track, sort of. Yesterday I went out for a long bike ride with the fixed gear bike and the trailer to make sure that I could handle just using the fixie from now on. There was little burn on the hills, but hey the thighs and back burn most of the calories!

I went for a walk early early this morning with LO in the running stroller and then walked around Ikea for an hour. Shopping is like exercise, right?

How is everyone else doing with their goals?


----------



## Snuffles

I'm at 202.8 now :) only 2.8 more pounds to go til I reach the first goal :happydance:


----------



## wellsk

Gunnhilde, shopping is totally exercise!!
And congratulations Snuffles, you're so close now :happydance:

The past couple of days I've done 20 minutes of Yoga and Aerobics each morning, and today I walked round the shops and then walked around 2 miles from the bus stops and to DH's workplace. So pretty good stuff in my mind, tomorrow I think I'm going to run in the morning and then I've got another day of walking round the shops :thumbup:


----------



## BlondeShorty

I've been yoyoing a bit. 
.. Now down to about 149 lbs.. so only 15 lbs to go to be down to pre baby weight and then about an extra 15-30 lbs from there. Yay! Just waiting for it to cool down for a bit so I can go running tonight.
Normally I'm good with eating when it's hot out, but today didn't feel like cooking so treated the husband and I to the burger shop down the street.
I figure as long as I go for a nice long run tonight it should be ok...but definitely feeling guilt over it haha!


----------



## CanadaMom

After stalling at the same weight for a couple of weeks, I lost 2 pounds last week - I should be happy about that, but my milk supply really suffered at the end of the week and feeding my lo was really difficult. So although I am happy to see a loss on the scale I will have to be really careful. I'm aiming for half a pound a week, which doesn't seem like much but i think it will be a healthy way of balancing weightloss and breastfeeding.

I've been exercising a bit more, went out running a few times and continued with exercise videos. i feels good!


----------



## wellsk

Lost my dog on Monday night, so I haven't eaten properly in a few days. Just one meal at night, which is kind of bad. I didn't do any exercise yesterday, but my friend decided that I needed to get out of the house, so I did walk round the shops for quite a while.
Today I intend to do 30 minutes of Yoga and aerobics. Then I think I'll probably spend most of the day walking about. 
Although DH did tell me yesterday that he wants to drag me out on a 5K run :nope:


----------



## Mummy Bean

Wellsk...oh my...when you say lost as in escaped? Have you found him/her?
hope you ok :hugs:

i went back to the gym on monday after not going for three weeks :blush:
did really well on the bike so i thought do you know what im gonna try running (remember previous post i havent run since i was 14...as it just dosent work) after a whopping total of 1 1/2 min i nearly collapsed...it so silly that i can do 45 min hard training on a bike but get me running and im a 75yr old lady! not good.


----------



## Snuffles

MummyBean: Her dog passed away:(


----------



## Mummy Bean

oh ...so sorry! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## penguins

Yesterday I did 30 minutes on the olyptical and it kicked my butt. I usually just go on the treadmill. My legs felt like jelly :( I am hoping to do some more exercise today.


----------



## tasha41

Can I join you guys? I am currently at 155lbs and I want to get down to 115-120. My TTC date is currently looking like August 2014 and it definitely needs to be gone before I get pregnant! 

I WAS doing really well with Couch to 10K and really enjoying running, but now I've fallen off the wagon for awhile & I need to get back to it, we have had major humidity & I lost my iPod somewhere :(


----------



## mummyclo

Can I join too?? Got a stone to loos before we can TTC which is hopefully November if I can manage it. If not will have to wait longer :cry:
Is everyone dieting or exercise or both? I don't find much time to properly exercise only walking with DS.


----------



## Gunnhilde

mummyclo said:


> Can I join too?? Got a stone to loos before we can TTC which is hopefully November if I can manage it. If not will have to wait longer :cry:
> Is everyone dieting or exercise or both? I don't find much time to properly exercise only walking with DS.

I do both although heavier on the exercise because I get too hungry. 

I walk a lot with DD and then the pull behind trailer with the bike is amazing exercise. :thumbup:


----------



## Try Rocking

Hi Tasha! :hugs:


----------



## mummyclo

Gunnhilde said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Can I join too?? Got a stone to loos before we can TTC which is hopefully November if I can manage it. If not will have to wait longer :cry:
> Is everyone dieting or exercise or both? I don't find much time to properly exercise only walking with DS.
> 
> I do both although heavier on the exercise because I get too hungry.
> 
> I walk a lot with DD and then the pull behind trailer with the bike is amazing exercise. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I was thinking of getting a bike as we have a cycle path wry near our house that goes right into town and the other way into the country for a nice picnic spot. 
I think DS would love it in a trailer! Will deff look into that. Thanks!


----------



## mummyclo

Forgot to add, 
Current weight 162 lbs 
Goal weight 140lbs


----------



## tasha41

Found my iPod today- La-Z-Boy sofa ate it lol. Unfortunately the run's not happening today. Worked nights, then we have our last soccer night for Elyse and OH wants to catch a movie. Tomorrow I'm out of town for a baby shower and BBQ, Sunday heading to the wave pool, Monday away to the States shopping :dohh: I always find it hard to eat well when we go away, just because you're in restaurants & the salads aren't even much better for you if at all than the rest of the menu...


----------



## wellsk

Thanks Mummybean :hugs:

Finally got back into my exercise properly today... Done 20 minutes of Yoga, followed by about 10 minutes of Muscle workouts and then about 10 minutes of Aerobics. Now off to take my Aunt's puppy on a long walk :)


----------



## Miss_Quirky

:thumbup: Starting weight: 151lbs (June) Current: 134 Goal: 116. I am 5 foot 3 and at my healthiest was 116 so I am aiming for that healthy again. :) Goodluck to everyone!


----------



## Snuffles

I'm at 201 now, only a pound away from my first goal:happydance:


----------



## Mummy Bean

Keep it going peeps. i think i have taken august as a holiday and will jump back on in september.


----------



## Gunnhilde

Still no weight change! :growlmad: Yesterday was the last Mountain Dew ever so that'll save me 300-540 calories a day. :haha:

I did another 45 minute bike ride pulling LO behind this morning. I'm a little concerned that I'm going to be doing 90 minute ones soon. I'm not sure I can handle it. :blush:

With LO's new school it is going to be 180 minutes of bicycle riding a day or 4 miles of walking to/fro the bus or some combination of the two. :bike: If that doesn't make me skinnier I don't know what will. :shrug:


----------



## Snuffles

I think I'm at my goal now, but I don't know I'm too lazy to weigh myself.


----------



## brenn09

I weighed in at 131 lbs this morning!! That is roughly 8 or 9 lbs down since February!!! :happydance: I haven't been working too hard at it, since it is quite hard while in school but I'm feeling so much better about hitting my 125 goal by November!! 6 more lbs, I hope I can get it all gone before we start ttc!! 
:happydance:


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Starting weight = 199lbs Current weight = 191.5lbs (7.5lb loss) Goal weight = 140 - 150 (wherever I feel comfortable) Following weight watchers pro points plan. Had a real bad week this week (food wise) so I am dreading weigh in on Wednesday. X


----------



## misshastings

Hi! I am WTT in May 2013!

By then i want to of lost... 50lbs! My target is to lose 2-4lbs a week with very healthy eating and some exercise!

Please feel free to give me a poke if you have not seen me post in a while as I really need the encouragement :) 

Would really love a weight loss buddy around the same specs as me - I weigh 164lbs at the minute and I will be getting down to 120-115lbs by May 2013!

Weight loss story starts in the AM! Wish me luck x


----------



## penguins

I have slipped up this week...AF just gets the best of me. All I crave is ice cream with hot fudge and I gave in twice this week. Feeling guilty about it and trying to get back on track


----------



## Try Rocking

You can do it penguins, don't let 2 slip-ups get you down, just pick yourself up and keep going! 

You can lose it misshastings! What kind of exercise are you going to be doing?


----------



## penguins

Thank you try rocking. It is so hard not to slip up during AF. I just want to eat junk and lay on the couch in PJs. I am going to try to get back on track though, head to the gym tonight to do some treadmill and light weights and cook a healthy meal at home for dinner. Wish me luck!


----------



## misshastings

Currently I am doing lots of walking (to and from work, to and from the shops etc) which is daily... plus running up and down the stairs for 10 minutes each morning before work (which sounds a bit mad but it's free and works wonders on wobbly bits! hehe)

To add to this I have decreased my calorie intake by a third so i am hoping to see some results within the first few weeks!

The diet officially starts tomorrow and i am feeling VERY excited about it this time! Need to get the weight shifted before we start TTC!

X


----------



## Snuffles

I'm at 199:happydance: First goal reached :D


----------



## Try Rocking

You can do it penguins! :hugs: 

misshastings I find myself running up and down the stairs a few extra times here and there sometimes. It is free and it works! Great job!

Snuffles that's awesome!!! I can't wait to be out of the 200's!


----------



## misshastings

Day one of the diet and extra exercise!

- Ran up and down the stairs like a fruit loop for ten minutes with my two kittens staring at me like I had well and truly lost the plot.

- Breakfast - Slice of brown bread and butter + cup of tea with no sugar and semi skinned milk (switching to skimmed when i do the shopping tomorrow!)

Off to work shortly!

Feeling a bit miserable as another friend has text me this morning announcing that she is pregnant - she wasn't even trying and she's described it as the best accident she's ever had... so frustrating! but happy for her at the same time... very odd feeling...

x


----------



## mummyclo

4lbs down only 12 more to go! Till first milestone!


----------



## Gunnhilde

mummyclo said:


> 4lbs down only 12 more to go! Till first milestone!

Congrats! :thumbup:



Not only am I still not losing - but I gained a pound. Dear neighbors, you are sweet, but stop bringing me chocolate and pies and things unless you want me to be bigger and sad. :flower:


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job misshastings! I know the feeling :hugs: It'll be your turn soon enough!

Well done mummyclo!

Gunhilde can you start giving them to your friends or putting them in the freezer until you have friends over or go over to someone else's house? lol


----------



## Mummy Bean

Congrats peeps...seems everyone doing great.

I booked a week in cyprus for at the end of the month...so got 4 weeks to shift some serious weight...best get back to the gym!!


----------

